

Bee Vs. Car: Who Gets More Miles Per Gallon? - stellar678
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=123289433

======
tetha
To be honest, this feels like those claims made in C vs Java or things like
that. "Look, if I have millions of years, and I only need to carry very small
freights, then I can create something that is extremely more efficient than
the thing you have built over there." Give volkswagens engineers the same time
evolution had to produce the bee, and also consider a sensible scenario where
you can actually compare the two, then we can compare them seriously.

------
stellar678
Posted this because of it's absurdly distorted claims aimed at misguiding
readers for whatever reason.

------
balding_n_tired
Right, but the carrying capacity is a bit small even for local commuting.

